# Boy flying over CO in giant balloon



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I know this is dangerous and I hope they rescue him, but what a weird freakin' story.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33330516/ns/us_news-life/


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Just saw that, too. Any HF members flying over Colorado on their brooms should keep an eye out for him. Hope he gets back to earth safely.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Wow. I just turned the news on. The balloon is deflating and falling to the earth now.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Ooooooohh - another idea for the guy that wants to be scared stupid!

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=367098#


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

their balloon looks like a ice pack blatter


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I think the reporters are wrong. They said the balloon has dropped 10,000 feet in elevation. Can a person survive with no oxygen in a balloon at 15,000?

They are talking about using an aircraft to _gently_ push the balloon to the ground. That seems dangerous.

Oooh. Blackhawk helicopters too.

Reporters are dumb. They can't agree on the altitude because some are using sea level and others are using "above the ground" for elevation.

Denver International Airport have stopped flights because of the balloon.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Just give me a clear line of sight I'll take care of it Sheesh


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Woohooo! It's on the ground!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Oh boy. Now they're saying that the boy WAS NOT in the balloon but is still missing.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Is the kid OK or did he fall out already. Reporters are saying he feel out. That's scary.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Report says no one was inside? that's good.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Hopefully he went to hide under his bed after setting his parent's project free.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

They are checking the flight path of the balloon from the ground to see if he fell out.


----------



## diecastman71 (Sep 20, 2009)

This is a really messed up deal.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

All of the photos of the balloon show that the basket (box that was meant to carry batteries) is not attached to the balloon and it fell off at some point.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think the boy was ever aboard. Mythbusters proved back in 2004 that it would take at least 3500 party sized balloons to lift a 5 year old kid even a couple feet off the ground much less carry them off. 

Have you ever seen 3500 inflated party balloons? They take up WAY more space than that flying saucer shaped helium balloon. I really don't think that balloon could have lifted the kid anymore than a few feet off the ground if at all.

The kid is probably hiding somewhere afraid of the trouble he's gonna be in for setting loose daddy's balloon. Or the older brothers did something to him.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The boy was found at the house. Somebody is in BIG trouble.
He was found hiding in a box in the attic above the garage.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Uhm I guess this can go Off Topic now?


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I laughed when I heard they found him. Kid must be dealing with some sort of punishment at this point. I feel sorta bad for the kid now though, his face is plastered all over the news and even the CNN web site.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It wasn't just CNN. The story went international. They even reported it in Australia.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Creeper said:


> Hopefully he went to hide under his bed after setting his parent's project free.


I was close! Granted, I am the parent of a 6 year old boy....


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

That was wierd, but ended happily.....I know that area pretty well, and would have been harder than one might expect to find a body.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ha, I so called it. I been saying all day that there was no way he was in that balloon the moment I learned it was helium.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Yup...you were right. Happy to say that. It was what I was hoping while I listened to this unfolding on the radio.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Anybody need a last minute costume idea?

http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2009/10/22/Sales-of-balloon-boy-costumes-take-flight/UPI-23971256270264/


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Bwahahaha!

I hope those jerky parents go to jail. It's one thing to be crazy.
It's totally another thing to bring your kids into your crazy web.

Or they should at least make them pay the $$ that was spent on the search for the boy. Idiots.


----------

